# Weight loss and hypothyroidism



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

As I posted in a previous thread, I've had a good bit of weight loss over the last few months. I've been exercising and eating well, but the loss has been especially easy. However, I am Hypothyroid. Everything I read says that hypothyroid is the opposite (weight gain). Anyone understand what this could mean? I would love to know that it was all me and my hard work. LOL Also, once all my thyroid issues (read the other thread posted by me) are resolved, I'm worried that I'll gain it all back. (I've lost 40 lbs almost). This happen with anyone? TIA


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

If I was hypo the weight loss would worry me. It could be something else going on and not thyroid related at all. Has doctor checked your weight loss out. If it is thyroid related you probably will gain it back especially if you don't watch it. Being treated hyper, I gained mine back and have to diet strict to lose and keep it off. Hope you don't - good luck!


----------



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for your response, GD. The GP I see does the bare minimum. He doesn't listen to me at all. He ordered a RAIU, and a sonogram, but other than that, nothing. I guess if I do gain it back, I'll just have to work extra hard.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My husband lost weight when hypo. Sometimes the symptoms cross over. Could it be possible that you have hashi's and grave's?

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allihurley said:


> As I posted in a previous thread, I've had a good bit of weight loss over the last few months. I've been exercising and eating well, but the loss has been especially easy. However, I am Hypothyroid. Everything I read says that hypothyroid is the opposite (weight gain). Anyone understand what this could mean? I would love to know that it was all me and my hard work. LOL Also, once all my thyroid issues (read the other thread posted by me) are resolved, I'm worried that I'll gain it all back. (I've lost 40 lbs almost). This happen with anyone? TIA


Symptoms have been known to cross over and many who have been hypo have lost weight. Also, many hypers, myself included have gained weight prior to medical intervention.

I am with you though; I would like to think that all your hard work and dedication has paid off.

I do know that I was able to stave off further weight gain by strictly dieting. Now years later, I am fit and at normal weight. Thank goodness for that.


----------

